# Tomcat + httpd (auf verschiedene Server)



## mgraf (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
eines vorweg, ich habe keine Ahnung von Tomcat - soviel zu meinem Wissensstand ;-)
Aber ich brauch den Server momentan für eine interne JSP-Applikation, also muss ich da wohl durch...

Also, mein Problem ist die Weiterleitung von Server A (Apache) auf Server B (Tomcat), funktioniert eigentlich wunderbar, die Seite wird mir auch angezeigt - allerdings als text/plain und eben nicht die Webseite, die ich erwarte...

Ich hab zwar rausgelesen, das ich eine mod_jk.so brauche, hab ich auch schon in die Apache/modules kopiert (Apache zeigt es auch an, das es vorhanden ist), aber dann weiß ich nicht mehr weiter....

Die meisten Hilfestellungen, die ich im Netz gefunden habe, funktionieren nur wenn die beiden Installation auf den selben Server sind...
Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen?

lg
michi


----------

